# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN

## almendrac

*¿TE VAS A PERDER ESTA OPORTUNIDAD?*    ...CREEMOS QUE NO !   *LA UNIVERSIDAD ESAN TE INVITA A SER PARTE DE NUESTRA MAESTRÍA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS.* *Para poder participar debes rendir un  examen de admisión que se realizará este Sábado 11 de Agosto en nuestro  campus de Monterrico.No tiene costo.*  *El  requisito para poder  inscribirte es que seas bachiller. Sólo debes  enviarme la ficha de inscripción debidamente llena y adjuntar tu cv.    
Adjunto el folleto del programa con información sobre el  horario, plana docente , currícula , costos, entre otros aspectos.  
Cualquier consulta, no dudes en comunicarte con nosotros.    
Que tengas buen día! 
Saludos Cordiales.   *  *Almendra Castillo Carlín  Ejecutiva de Ventas Teléfono:  IP: (+511) 317-7200 - Anexo 4344 acastilloc@esan.edu.pe* Temas similares: PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN. 1ER AGRODEBATE--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN. Tema: "LIMITE A LA PROPIEDAD DE LA TIERRA". CONFERENCIA ESAN EN TRUJILLO: "La competitividad en las empresas agroindustriales en la región La Libertad frente a la crisis Europea"  y "PRESENTACION MAESTRIA DE AGRONEGOCIOS". Tema para tesis de maestria ESAN presenta segunda maestría en agronegocios

----------

